#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Cameramuggen

## frederic

In de krant staat een artikel dat ze op de Amstel Gold Race, cameramuggen gaan uittesten.

Weet iemand wie die toestelletjes maakt?

----------


## G.P.Fransen

waarschijnijk > microdrones GmbH | your eye in the sky

----------


## frederic

> waarschijnijk > microdrones GmbH | your eye in the sky



 
Dat ziet er leuk speelgoed uit  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuk als zo'n ding boven het publiek storing krijgt, komt er wel ff ruim 5 kg naar beneden vallen met 4 patatsnijders van 250 W eraan. :EEK!:

----------


## frederic

Die dingen worden GPS geprogrammeerd. Ik denk wel dat ze dit enkel inzetten op plaatsen waar geen mensen staan.

----------


## showband

"to think", "is the mother of all fuckups"

----------


## MusicXtra

> Die dingen worden GPS geprogrammeerd. Ik denk wel dat ze dit enkel inzetten op plaatsen waar geen mensen staan.



Zolang het storingvrij werkt zal dat idd het geval zijn maar het gaat er juist om wat er gebeurd wanneer de techniek het een keer af laat weten, GPS werkt ook niet altijd feilloos....

----------


## showband

ik verwacht binnenkort wel het eerste `filmpjes van je buurvouw in de zomer` topic op dumpert. Met bijbehorende rechtzaak.

Dit is serieus als puntje van zorg bedoelt, niet sarcastisch.

----------


## frederic

> ik verwacht binnenkort wel het eerste `filmpjes van je buurvouw in de zomer` topic op dumpert. Met bijbehorende rechtzaak.
> 
> Dit is serieus als puntje van zorg bedoelt, niet sarcastisch.



We hebben het voorlopig over de Amstel Gold Race  :Wink: 
Hoewel dat bier op geen kl*** trekt, maar kom.

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Je hebt al jaren deze jongens en ook goedkopere versies ( Get Your Own Hi-Tech Spy Helicopter for Just $200 - Spying on the neighbors the airborne way - Softpedia ) dan wel niet gps gestuurd, 

blade stopt automatisch als ze ergens tegen aan komen en als ze vrij zijn gaat hij weer. bij verlies van gps signaal bijft hij steady hangen dus enige mogeijkheid zou zijn verkeerde gps coordinaten of batterij uitval  :Wink: 

filmpjes van de buurvrouw zijn al te vinden van dit soort vliegmachientjes  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> blade stopt automatisch als ze ergens tegen aan komen en als ze vrij zijn gaat hij weer. bij verlies van gps signaal bijft hij steady hangen dus enige mogeijkheid zou zijn verkeerde gps coordinaten of batterij uitval



Dus verder kan er niks kapot aan zo'n apparaat :Confused: .
Kom op zeg, zo'n ding zit bomvol kwetsbare techniek!
Wat dacht je van een losgelopen propeller, een vastgelopen lager, doorgebrande motor, vocht in de elektronica, slechte soldeerverbinding, connector die losschiet, software met fouten, stoorsignalen, een botsing met een lichtmast, dakrand, hoogspanningskabel of een andere cameramug en zo kan ik een heel boek volschrijven.
En dan kan de propeller wel stoppen als die iets raakt, denk dat er dan al een flinke schade is ontstaan en het ding weegt ook zoveel dat het echt niet grappig is om die op je te krijgen.

----------


## NiTRO

Laatste keer dat ik checkte is het VERBODEN boven bewoonbaar gebied te vliegen! Wij zijn namelijk ook al een tijd met een Heli bezig met HD cam, buiten de hoge aanschaf prijs is het dus verboden. Dat maakt het natuurlijk een stuk minder interressant  :Frown:

----------


## NiTRO

ow ff voor de mensen met een Iphone en met wat geld over.....deze is vanaf vorige maand beschikbaar! Heul heul heul leuk speelgoed met de nadruk op speelgoed. 

En nee je mag voor zover ik weet nog steeds niet boven publiek vliegen  :Wink: 

AR.Drone.com USA - Parrot Wi-Fi quadricopter. Augmented Reality games on iPhone, iPod touch and iPad

----------


## RenéE

> Dus verder kan er niks kapot aan zo'n apparaat.
> Kom op zeg, zo'n ding zit bomvol kwetsbare techniek!
> Wat dacht je van een losgelopen propeller, een vastgelopen lager, doorgebrande motor, vocht in de elektronica, slechte soldeerverbinding, connector die losschiet, software met fouten, stoorsignalen, een botsing met een lichtmast, dakrand, hoogspanningskabel of een andere cameramug en zo kan ik een heel boek volschrijven.
> En dan kan de propeller wel stoppen als die iets raakt, denk dat er dan al een flinke schade is ontstaan en het ding weegt ook zoveel dat het echt niet grappig is om die op je te krijgen.



Tsja, afgelopen juni is er tijdens een wielerronde nog een helikopter neergestort met vijf inzittenden. Nou weet ik niet of dat een technische oorzaak heeft of niet, maar niets is helemaal failsafe en problemen soortgelijk aan die door jou genoemd worden kunnen ook voorkomen bij een passagiershelikopter. Waarmee ik niet wil zeggen dat we de door jou genoemde problemen maar moeten aanvaarden als risico's, maar wel dat ik het een beetje loze argumenten vind in het geval dat er een goed ontwikkelproces geweest is.

----------


## NiTRO

> Tsja, afgelopen juni is er tijdens een wielerronde nog een helikopter neergestort met vijf inzittenden. Nou weet ik niet of dat een technische oorzaak heeft of niet, maar niets is helemaal failsafe en problemen soortgelijk aan die door jou genoemd worden kunnen ook voorkomen bij een passagiershelikopter. Waarmee ik niet wil zeggen dat we de door jou genoemde problemen maar moeten aanvaarden als risico's, maar wel dat ik het een beetje loze argumenten vind in het geval dat er een goed ontwikkelproces geweest is.



Mijn argument komt regelrecht uit de model vliegsport, dit is wat ik gehoord heb, zij mogen niet met hun choppers boven publiek vliegen ivm veiligheid.

Ik ga het wel eens uitzoeken.

----------


## showband

het gaat nog druk in de lucht worden bij prinsjesdag....*pang!*

was dit jaar nog een leuk voorval bij trouwens:
Ratelband laat vliegtuigje crashen - Binnenland | Het laatste nieuws uit Nederland leest u op Telegraaf.nl [binnenland]

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarmee ik niet wil zeggen dat we de door jou genoemde problemen maar moeten aanvaarden als risico's, maar wel dat ik het een beetje loze argumenten vind in het geval dat er een goed ontwikkelproces geweest is.



Wanneer je een helicopter of vliegtuig hebt moet het ding ieder jaar gekeurd worden, mag onderhoud slechts door gecertificeerde bedrijven uitgevoerd worden, moeten alle gebruikte onderdelen van een certificaat voorzien zijn en moet er nauwgezet een logboek bijgehouden worden van alles wat ermee gebeurd.
En nu mag je ineens met een model zonder al die eisen boven publiek vliegen?
Ook al is het ontwikkelproces nog zo goed gedaan, er kunnen altijd onverwachte defecten optreden om nog maar niet te spreken van veranderende weersomstandigheden.

----------


## RenéE

@NiTRO

Dat klopt inderdaad. Mijn post ging echter over de technische kant van het verhaal. Wat regelgeving betreft zal er waarschijnlijk wel een of andere vergunningsconstructie zijn/komen. Het is ook maar de vraag of deze cameramuggen in dezelfde categorie worden geplaatst als modelvliegtuigen, er zijn op dit moment al meerdere instanties die met UAV's ter grootte van modelvliegtuigen vliegen boven Nederland en ook boven bewoond gebied en het lijkt me, gezien de functionaliteit, dat deze cameramuggen eerder in deze categorie gaan vallen dan in de categorie modelvliegtuigen.

@MusicXtra
Ah, op die fiets. :Smile:  Dan heb ik je verkeerd begrepen want ik dacht dat je negatief stond ten opzichte van het concept van cameramug an sich. Je hebt zeker een punt, zaken als onderhoud en keuringen zouden gewoon goed geregeld moeten zijn als voorwaarde voor het verlenen van een vergunning. Benieuwd of er ook al zulke regelgeving is (geweest) voor de Raven RQ-11's die defensie afgelopen oud en nieuw de lucht in heeft gestuurd bij Nijmegen en de Cannachoppers van de politie.

----------


## frederic

Ik denk wel dat professionele cameraploegen wel weten wat ze doen tijdens verslaggeving.
Als ze cameramuggen inzetten zal dat wel op de veiligst mogelijke manier gebeuren.

Een cameraman op een motor kan ook in het publiek vliegen...

----------


## NiTRO

@RenéE buiten het leger met hun UAV's kan ik me niemand indenken die met deze vliegmachines boven publiek vliegen. Ik weet dat ze vaker in gezet zijn bij Politie onderzoek om bijvoorbeeld bij een groot ongeluk van bovenaf een totaal plaatje te kunnen schieten, maar ook dan is er buiten de mensen die er moeten zijn, niemand on sight aanwezig.

Alle info is welkom!    :Smile:

----------


## frederic

> @RenéE buiten het leger met hun UAV's kan ik me niemand indenken die met deze vliegmachines boven publiek vliegen. Ik weet dat ze vaker in gezet zijn bij Politie onderzoek om bijvoorbeeld bij een groot ongeluk van bovenaf een totaal plaatje te kunnen schieten, maar ook dan is er buiten de mensen die er moeten zijn, niemand on sight aanwezig.
> 
> Alle info is welkom!



Amstel Gold Race in de gaten houden  :Wink:

----------


## showband

Cannachopper - Wikipedia

politieding die boven bewoond gebied vliegt.
Puur ter info  :Wink: 

leuke andere link over het ding:
http://www.jointjedraaien.nl/wietfor...hp/t-8007.html

__________________________
Mini heli's tegen hashteelt

Nederlandse politie gebruikt 
helikopters voor patrouille en opsporing

De  politie-opsporingsdienst maakt gebruik van minihelikopters voor air  surveillance. Met gebruik van infrarood camera's is het eenvoudig om  cannabis-plantages in schuren en loodsen op te sporen. Bij de teelt is  veel warmte nodig, zodat de schuren oplichten op het scherm. 

Om  zeker te zijn dat het overvalteam geen onschuldige tomatenplanters van  hun bed licht, zijn de 'canna-chopper' helikopters bovendien voorzien  van een apparaatje dat luchtmonsters neemt en sporen van verboden  stoffen kan detecteren. Een soort wiet-snuffelaar of canna-sniffer dus.  De lucht rond plantages is met deze stoffen 'besmet' zodat men de  plantages er zó uit pikt.

Het  is zeker niet ondenkbaar dat de politie in de toekomst de door een  computer bestuurde helikopters autonome verkenningsvluchten laat  uitvoeren bij de opsporing van andere misdrijven, zoals diefstal van  koperen leidingen langs het spoor, verkeersovertredingen, inbraken op  bedrijfsterreinen of zelfs het volgen van overvallers. 

Daarnaast  is er sprake van gebruik van moderne afstandbedienbare of autonoom  vliegende helikopers bij de strijd tegen de piraten in en buiten de  territoriale wateren van Somalië. Surveillance-helikopers kunnen dag en  nacht de oceaan rond tankers, cruise-schepen en andere kwetsbare  doelwitten in de gaten houden en waarschuwen als een aanval dreigt.  Daarbij kunnen natuurlijk ook infraroodcamera's en automatische  beeldherkenningsapparatuur ingezet worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een cameraman op een motor kan ook in het publiek vliegen...



Maar dan zit er nog altijd een mens achter het stuur die in kan grijpen als er sprake is van een technisch mankement.

----------


## jakobjan

De Camera is al op Curacao gebruikt bij de amstel curacao race
Aerialtake | Luchtfoto & Videoproductie in Nederland
YouTube - Aerialtake.com Amstel Curacao Race PRE-EDIT

----------


## MusicXtra

Wel erg gave beelden, krijg er ook een vakantie gevoel van. :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## jakobjan

Ja Inderdaad,   beter dan het weer dat we nu buiten hebben.

Ik las er vanmorgen een stukje over  dat  een rijder zich toch wel even wat afgeleid voelde..

Is natuurlijk wel raar zo'n kleine heli voor je uit vliegend

http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/8...?sn=binnenland

----------


## rinus bakker

Muggen van 5kg?
Zullen we dat gewoon ganzen of kalkoenen noemen?
Muggen zijn eerder iets van nano- of pico-grammen!  :Confused: 

T*ring 
als we echt zulke grote muggen gaan krijgen wordt het tijd om alle kerncentrales toch maar te gaan sluiten. 
Zulke hufters zuigen je in 1 keer leeg!  :EEK!: 

En zolang er geen GSM gestuurde accu-bijtank voedingen rondvliegen  :Cool: , 
hoop je ook niet op GSM signaal uitval bij zo'n "Hover-cluit".  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

paar luchthaken er aan en je safed 'em zo rinus.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Die nieuwe lichtblauwe luchthaken zijn het probleem ook niet, maar ...
Zit er een degelijk oog aan zo'n Hover-gans om 'm aan te safen?

Of steken we gewoon een haak in z'n jeweetwel?

----------


## jakobjan

Het zou wel een mug kunnen zijn,    de muggeklapper hebben ze al uitgevonden.
  :Wink:

----------


## frederic

> Het zou wel een mug kunnen zijn, de muggeklapper hebben ze al uitgevonden.



Wat is dat voor iets?

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan moeten ze gauw de mobiele versie hiervan gaan ontwikkelen.
En ook een gecamoufleerde - die zich tussen de bosjes van de Limburgse heuvels kan verstoppen.
Maar FF alle gekheid op een stokje:
20-70 minuten "ideale" vliegtijd. En in winderige condities?
Op een race van een paar uur worden dat *heel wat vliegbewegingen* van in- en uitgaande muggen op allerlei minivliegveldjes. 

- Komt er in de Amstel Gold race ook een versie die de spuitjes, pillen en poeders naar die renners brengt? 
De enige fietser die niet zeker aan "de middelen" is, lijkt zo langzamerhand minister Donner te zijn.
- Voor de versie die de bidonnetjes-met-bier kan afleveren aan het volk dat vooraan staat bij de hekken, zullen ze ongetwijfeld een grotere gans moeten ontwikkelen.
Dat wordt dan de _kraan-zwaan_. Die heeft tenslotte ook al een handige lange hals.
Maar zal met z'n wieken wel minimaal op 2,5m boven het maaiveld moeten worden geprogrammeerd. 
Met een Vf van 1,5 tegen windvlagen van 8 Beaufort, en automatische veiligheidsafstand van 5m voor vlaggen- en vaandels.

- Zijn er al 'supersoakers' met muggenvizier op de markt? Of muggen-afweer-geschut paintball-stellingen?

- Vallen deze muggen onder Verkeer+Waterstaat of onder Natuurbeheer? 
- Wat vind de partij van de dieren over het botsgevaar van deze dingen met spreeuwen, ijsvogels en de korenschalmspechtvalk?

----------


## jakobjan

@frederic.  Dit schijnt een of andere CO2 wasser te zijn, die CO2 uit de lucht filtert ofzo.

Leken me wel te gebruiken als muggeklapper.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

@Rinus: Je bent nu wel erg aan het muggeziften hoor. :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ach, ik heb een stuk meer last van muggen dan van CO2.
Wie zit er nou te springen om een CO2-zifter?
Laat die vulkaan Merapi nou eens even een echte scheet laten.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dan zijn we weer een paar jaar van de CO2-ziftverhalen verlost 
en kunnen we die megazifters voor onze muggen gaan gebruiken.  :Cool: 

Wat zou er trouwens met een RollsRoyce Trent-straalmotor van de Airbus A380 gebeuren, 
als er een zwerm van deze ganzenmuggen in komt?  :EEK!: 

Is KingKong al uit zijn kooi gehaald, of moeten we Bokito op de sterioden zetten? Geen normale mensen-handkracht voor die meppers.

De muggenmeppers moeten vast op een graafmachine oid worden gemonteerd om ze te kunnen bewegen.
Worden dan natuurlijk wel GSM gestuurde graafmachines.
We weten nu wel waar de software ervoor kan worden ontwikkeld .... :Big Grin: 
Die muggen betalen natuurlijk ook al geen bvb of luchtbelasting, want ze zijn electrisch.

----------


## moderator

Snap nu eindelijk waarom de provincie Groningen over mugveld Eelde beschikt.

Onbemande vliegtuigjes zijn in defensie kringen inmiddels gemeengoed, als ik me niet bergis heeft zelfs de NL krijgsmacht van die dingen.
Een civiele versie is wat mij betreft dan ook een logisch vervolg op de research&development van de mil.versie.

----------


## NiTRO

Had bij een leverancier een prijs opgevraagd voor een uit de kluit gewassen mug voor mijn Canon 60D.....let op de prijs is inclusief cursus (2 dagen geloof ik)  komt ie dan he : 41.000

----------


## rinus bakker

> Had bij een leverancier een prijs opgevraagd voor een uit de kluit gewassen mug voor mijn Canon 60D.....let op de prijs is inclusief cursus (2 dagen geloof ik) komt ie dan he : 41.000



Valt alles mee.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar dat is dan vast excl. 2 accu's en een voeding?  :Big Grin: 
En dan moet je ook nog een _mugbrevet_ bij de RLD aanvragen?  :Cool:

----------


## frederic

> Had bij een leverancier een prijs opgevraagd voor een uit de kluit gewassen mug voor mijn Canon 60D.....let op de prijs is inclusief cursus (2 dagen geloof ik) komt ie dan he : 41.000



Ik denk dat een echte helicopter inzetten meer kost voor een broadcast firma

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor  41.000,- kun je heel wat vlieguren inkopen (of zelf je brevet halen)...
Probleem bij een 'echte' heli is de bureaucratie, je moet een week of 6 van tevoren beginnen met vergunningen aanvragen bij de RLD, gemeente, organisatie en eventueel de eigenaar van het terrein waarboven je vliegt.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik denk dat een echte helicopter inzetten meer kost voor een broadcast firma



zou je denken?
de eerste-de-beste die ik opende:

Foto Film

 450/uur

Ik weet dat we idioot veel uren draaien in dit idiote vak, maar
een wegwedstrijd duurt echt geen 24 uur.
En doe je meer dan één uur verwacht ik op z'n minst een discount.

En de eerste (41.000 / 450 =) 91 uur met een mug zijn dan dus gratis?  :EEK!: 

Het wordt interssant om te zien hoeveel discount je krijgt als je 100 muggen tegelijk wilt gebruiken...een voor elke renner... :Confused: 
Dan moeten de regisseurs helemaal aan de versnellende middelen.

Ook interessant om de eerste muggenbotsing te registreren... :EEK!: 

Of muggen met opgevoerde rotortips te zien rondvliegen,
of ze te betrappen op accu's met EPO...  :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

[FONT=Verdana]Op grote wedstrijden die wereldwijd worden uitgezonden, zoals de Ronde van Vlaanderen, Paris Roubaix enz doen ze praktisch een week oefenvluchten met camera alles er op en er aan. Dit met meerdere heli's.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Met uw 41.000 ballen zal je echt niet ver lopen hoor. Dit is opgesoupeerd in 1 grote wedstrijd.[/FONT]

450 is een zeer misleidende prijs.

----------


## rinus bakker

Je zal heus wel gelijk hebben hoor, 
want de JSF is de laatste bemande straaljager,
en de drones boven Waziristan worden 
al een tijd ingezet als lange-afstand-sluipschutter.  :Frown: 

Dus met deze ontwikkeling in de techniek 
komt er weer een vak op de verdwijninglijst: piloot.
Hopen dat de nieuw "piloten op de gond" geen 
al te sterke gelijkenis hebben met "de stuurlui aan wal". :Big Grin:  
We hebben in elk geval jarenlang kunnen oefenen met alle "F-simulators"
Flight en Fight - wat maakt het uit.

Ik ben om: ik hou van muggen.  :Cool:

----------


## showband

wachten op de eerste vliegende truss in de arena???

rinus kom er maar in.  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

:Big Grin: 
Volgens GertJan van Frontline proppen ze er daar regelmatig meer dan 50 ton in.

Dan heb je muggen nodig die wel even iets groter zijn dan een Russische Mil 26 of een Sikorski S 64 SkyCrane. 
Die doen pakweg 10 ton per stuk.  :Embarrassment: 

Dus zuigen ze zelfs bij een blauwe vinvis in een keer alle bloed weg.  :EEK!:

----------

